# Please Critique the start of our herd



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So we have some of our first dairy goats. Please let me know what you see. They are just babies, so just tell me what you can. The first two are of our 5 week old nubian doe, the next two are of our 2 week old nubian doe, then our 5 week old nubian buck, and then our 6 week old lamancha buck. Please excuse the poor pictures we were struggling with the kiddos.

Thanks


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

oh my gosh i love that little buckling boy! hes adorable!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Does that Nubian buckling have a split scrotum?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Huh, I don't think so. I think it is just he color. If it is does that mean anything?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hm... I think he does, but really, I don't even know if it matters! You might want to do some research before you sell him as a herd sire, but otherwise your babies are super cute!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

He does I just checked it. It is split about a 1/2 an inch up.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I will look it up for you, but I don't think it matters much.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is something I found on Homesteading Today:

*Split or cleft scrotum*

A split scrotum is the presence of a cleft between the two testes in the scrotum. That is, the skin of the scrotum has a cleft between the two testes, so that rather than one pouch with a smooth bottom there is a division between the two halves. Most breeds, and most breeders, will accept up to a one-inch cleft between the two halves, but consider anything more than this to be a defect. Obviously, no cleft is best.

The problem with severe clefts is that at the extreme end of the variation are scrotums that are basically cleft clear to the base, so that each testis is in its own individual scrotum. This is usually associated with a defect in the penis, where the opening is up behind the scrotum instead of the usual place. These animals obviously cannot reproduce. Selection against any degree of cleft is an attempt to avoid producing these impaired animals.

While no firm evidence is available, many breeders also insist that cleft scrotums in males are also associated with poor mammary attachment in females. To the extent that this is true (and it is unproven) then selection for normal scrotal conformation is indeed important. Other breeders maintain that clefts in the scrotum are associated with multiple teats, although this is likewise unproven.

A cleft of one inch between the halves is a minor defect. Be sure to ask the seller about any clefts in the bloodline if this defect is important to you and your herd.

http://www.myotonicgoatregistry.net/...atDefects.html


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am looking it up to and finding lots of different opinions.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep. I *think* it is fine, I am pretty sure it is just bad if it is split more than an inch.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Grace. He is our first so, we will go with it. Hopefully it will not be too big of a problem. We will find out.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm sure it will be fine.  Sorry, didn't mean to be on the negative side.

Congrats on all the fabulous kids!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

No. Don't worry I just didn't notice it at first and it was new to me. I just read the ADGA guide book and it says nothing about splits just that they are equal in size and in a well attached scrotum. So I guess we will see. My daughter wants to know which buck you liked the lamancha or the nubian?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmm... it's a close call, but I think I like the Mancha more. He is bulkier and more fluffy, which just means there is more goat to hug! As you might be able to tell, I don't know much about these breeds!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

lol. I am kinda partial to him too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here's what I see 

1st doe: Long and dairy, good angulation, could use more brisket, like the rump. Very pretty girl.

2nd doe: also very nice, does knee over in the front a bit, can’t tell brisket.

3rd pic (buck): Little short-bodied, split scrotum is serious defect in showring, bit of a steep rump. He is a nice looking boy, though 

4th pic, buck: Really like this one. Long, level, correct. Correct scrotum.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Danielle. That helps.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

My first thought

Either that's a really small human or those are really big young goats lol

Congrats on your goaties!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol that is my daughter and she is really small. Eight years old and 40# and wears clothes for a six year old.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

so here are some pics from the front. I totally spaced them on the first round. Let me know what you think. All comments are welcome. I am just learning here and could use all the info I can get.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with Danielle. However, on the boy with the split scrotum, personally I would not use him for breeding. There are faults you can over look but for me that's not one of them- as it seems pretty noticeable now and may be worse as his testicles grow. You could always take the wait and see approach and see how he looks closer to a year of age. It depends on what you are breeding for too, show goats vs good home milkers. They are some nice looking kids though that's for sure.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> My first thought
> 
> Either that's a really small human or those are really big young goats lol
> 
> Congrats on your goaties!


I had to keep scrolling up to see what I was looking at... My 6 wk old BB Nubian doesn't come close to anybodies waist!! LoL, maybe the grandsons!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks clearwtrbeach. About the the boy. Does it pass problems on to the doelings? I am just asking because I was planning on breeding him until now that I am starting to question it. His mom placed 6th at ADGA Nationals last year and he has a string of top ten milkers in his line. I would of course be wethering all of the bucks out of him.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I had to keep scrolling up to see what I was looking at... My 6 wk old BB Nubian doesn't come close to anybodies waist!! LoL, maybe the grandsons!


lol she is a tiny girl, but she is stubborn enough to make up for any size issues. lol she has been running around here ordering the goats like she is their drill Sargent.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I started goats for her because we are normally into horses but her size makes it a little hard and I worry about her. I think goats will be a little safer. Don't tell her that though.


----------

